# Extreme exercise in diabetes research



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2013)

A 2100km cycle was an important study, combining the unveiling of new technology with research into the effects of exercise on blood glucose levels.

Clare man David Goodstein recently pushed the boundaries when he participated in a 2100km cycle from Brussels to Barcelona in order to raise awareness of diabetes and participate in a study which would reveal the effect of extreme exercise on blood-glucose levels.

World Diabetes Day takes place this week and while the 48 year old doesn?t have diabetes, he was part of the ?control group? who were monitored in the same way as those with diabetes in order to compare results.

?I took on the cycle, firstly as a personal challenge and also because I knew that the experience would be fun,? admits Goodstein who works as project director for GSMA, one of the sponsoring organisations.

?I wore a Dexcom G4 Continuous Glucose Monitor [CGM] for two weeks before and during the tour which is a sensor under the skin connected to a small transmitter which sends readings to a receiver device ? like a small mobile phone.? 

http://www.irishtimes.com/life-and-...treme-exercise-in-diabetes-research-1.1587177


----------

